# Will's Creek tonight 8/26



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Well I just got back a little while ago from fishing Will's Creek Dam. This is my first trip there in a while. I caught 4 flatheads. also missed just as many  one was before dark and the others came after sunset. used chubs and goldfish. Also tried chicken liver on one rod, with hits but no takers. It was an awesome night for me. My best for flatheads. usually if I do catch any flats, I only get 1 or 2. None of them had any great size, but they were fun to catch. smallest around 2-3 lbs biggest about 15-18 lbs. he was every bit of 30 inches. I may be there again Sunday evening if anyone else is going to go!


----------

